# Transmission seal leak



## sk345 (Jan 19, 2016)

Brought my 2010 Murano LE AWD in at just shy of 55k miles to change the transmission fluid. Didn't feel like waiting to 60k required under extended warranty. Was told that my transmission seal ( we used to call these gaskets) was leaking. Cost to repair? $1,400 plus the insult of NYS tax at 8.375%!!! Was told by dealer that THIS is not covered by the extended Nissan warranty of 10 yrs 120k miles. Would have been covered if I had done more miles and come inbegore 5 yrs were up.!! My car was purchased end of 09 so it is just about 6 yrs old. Called Nissan, and they offered me $500 towards repair. Told them to go someplace. This was my first and last Nissan. Should have bought the Lexus RX 350.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a bad joke. Why is the seal leaking? ( You have both gaskets and seals in a transmission) Sounds like you should drive it until the transmission fails, which it should before 60K, and then they can replace the whole thing.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was being half way serious, if just a bit irresponsible. I would read the guaranty more closely, and do a bit more research. I hate to be cynical but I have the impression its standard policy for a lot of corporations to stone wall warranty claims, especially on the first call. Stay on them. The way they have the cvt set up its not like you can add something like Lucas Stop leak even if you wanted to try, and because they have kept it all proprietary you cannot even bring in to a transmission shop to be repaired. Maybe you should suggest to them that if they require you to pay for the repair, you will be taking them to small claims court immediately after to get the amount refunded. Make sure to send a registered letter to both your dealer and Nissan head office. Good luck. I hope you win out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did the dealership use their consult system to analyse the degradation of your cvt fluid? Seems to me a seal drying out and leaking is a symptom of your transmission overheating. And I think that is also the major reason that the cvt goes bad and ends up being replaced under warranty.


----------



## sk345 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks so much for your thoughts. Never even considered the first option in your previous response, but I like this option!!!! Still have 4 more years under the extended 10 yr/120k warranty. Not that I want to get stuck in the middle of nowhere, but have towing with my insurance plan as well as rental coverage. It is interesting, that I don't see anything leaking right now when I pull the car out of the garage. So it must be a very slow leak. I will follow-up with Nissan and keep bugging them in any event. 


On your last post, dealer told me nothing other than seal leak and then had the gall to show me from their system, when my warranty ran out.

But guess if transmission fails, they will have to replace the seal too!!! 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers to your new CVT! But otherwise is there maybe another dealership you could try? If you do lose enough fluid it will be toast.


----------

